# Tips for matching this texture



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

When I met with the HO, he said that the builder claimed this was a "special" texture and he even named it after himself, as in the Jimmy Dean Texture. 

Any tips on matching the application of this texture?

























Thanks guys!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Look at the first one here:

http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It looks like Splatter Knock Down texture


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a variation of knockdown/splatter texture.How big of an area do you have to match?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have large new walls, new soffits and multiple areas to patch up.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a heavy thick sloppy sagging hopper sprayed splatter coat, knocked down.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Poorly done, heavy splatter, knockdown, or drag. 

I dont have any tips, Paul. I do have a dude named Zeke i could send your way, thats how i match texture. :whistling:laughing:

He named it after himself. Thats cute.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

If I screw it up John, I may call for Zeke to save the day lol. 

I chuckled when the HO told me the story.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys, I'll play around with the air pressure and wait time before knocking it down.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks more like a Martha Stewart texture to me.

Is it me or do parts look totally different?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I would have named it sloppy joe blowout


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Jimmy Dean is full of himself. That's just about the norm for around here, splatter/knockdown, there's so much of it that it is the reason I actually struggle with the rare times I run into having to match skip trowel texture. 

Different things that will effect how well it matches include mud thickness, air pressure, material volume adjustment, orifice size, and time before knocking down. Before you actually splatter it on the areas you need to match, experiment with a scrap piece of rock. 

From the looks of it, start with it fairly thick but still able to pour it out of the bucket into the hopper, medium size orifice, at about 40-45 psi. Fully spray the patch area and feather a little into the surrounding texture area helps it blend. Really helps to prime the area before spraying so that it sets up at the same speed before knocking down, otherwise the new patch will set up faster than the surrounding area and not knockdown consistently.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Asked the HO again and it's called the Namken Drag. Definitely not a knife knockdown, I'm flattening it out too much. Will try again today with a rag and adjust the dry time. 









Maybe this picture better shows the uneven effect on the surface.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

well it aint the sausage. Looks like flunged and dragged to me.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

A starting point, closer that what you got going on.

Hopper, thicker mud, 3-4 largest hole and build it up, till it starts to sag a little. FULL coverage; multiple passes to build it up. Let it get stiffer, then knock down.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of the pictures show a heavy splatter that was allowed to really set up for a while before given a quick light knockdown. The new picture/right side wasn't even touched with a blade, the left side shows touched just enough to have flattened out the round blobs. 

Splatter it until it looks like the right side of that picture and let it set for so long that you can quickly/lightly drag your blade on it to just enough to flatten out the rounds....since that's the thickest part of the blobs, it'll also be the wettest and the rest of the blob should already be so thick/set that you'd have a harder time flattening out too much even if you tried.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I would have named it sloppy joe blowout


You win!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Did he use baseboard as casing too?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Try plastic knockdown tool if knife isn't working. Also could try squeegee.
http://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-24-Inch-acrylic-Knockdown/dp/B001NO9QBQ


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

He did A&E, they call it B Base here although that could be local to BMC. 

I almost have it dialed in, one more mock up should do the trick


----------

